# photos sought



## Charles compass (Sep 6, 2005)

does anyone have photos of the following tugs Austalian reg.
Farm Cove,LAtrobe,KALIBAH THEY ALL WORKED yAMPI sound in w.a.
berthing bulkies KOOLAN and Cockatoo Island s Iron Ore Port facilities


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

The only "Cove" tugboats I know about are those working out of Dampier for Mermaid Sound Port Marine - Fremantle, although they recently sold 2 of these boats to Riverwise.
Hereby some photos of following tugs stationed there:
Cowrie Cove, Houston Cove (both now renamed into Olivia and Edwina), and King Bay and Whitnell Bay.

Photos taken abt 6 years ago.
Jan


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Charles,
Here the Farm Cove:


----------

